# الخيانة الزوجية



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

*أسباب الخيانة الزوجة



1- سلب أحد الأطراف حق الطرف الآخر:

"لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا أيضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم" (كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5) 

هناك بعض الأزواج والزوجات يستخدمون سلاح منع الممارسة الجنسية مع الشريك الآخر كعقاب لما صدر منه - أو منها - من أخطاء.

وهذا السلاح خطير جداً فهو كما يحذرنا الرسول بولس هنا أنه يفتح الباب للشيطان بدخوله في حياة الزوجين، ويعرض عليه التجربة وإبليس ماهر جداً في استغلال الظروف لصالحة، فيأتي للإنسان وهو في عز الضغط وفي وقت الاحتياج ويعرض بضاعته، كما فعل مع السيد المسيح شخصياً عندما كان على الجبل ولم يأكل لمدة 40 يوم وجاء إليه وهو في حالة الجوع ويقول له قل لهذه الحجارة أن تصير خبزاً.

ولأن الرب يسوع لا يقبل أي شيء من إبليس حتى لو كان خبزاً، فلم يرضى أن يستمع لعروضه البراقة.

لكن إبليس يستغل ضعف بشريتنا واحتياجاتنا الجسدية. والضغط النفسي المترتب على هذه النوعية من العقاب، ويعرض الخطية بسهولة وفي نفس الوقت يعرض مبرراتها، فالشريك الآخر هو الذي يمنع نفسه عن ممارسة حقوقي الزوجية، لذا فخيانته شيء يشفي غليل الطرف المُعاقب وفي نفس الوقت يسد احتياجه!

عزيزي الزوج – عزيزتي الزوجة

قرأت نصيحة في أحد الكتب التي تتحدث عن الجنس في الزواج وهي أن لا تمارس هذا النوع من العقاب تحت أي ظروف، لأن الاحتياج للجنس كالاحتياج للأكل والشرب ، فلا تترك شريكك الآخر فريسة سهلة في يد إبليس. ولا تفتح له الباب بيديك لكي يقدم على مثل هذه الخطوة الخطيرة خطوة الخيانة.



2- الفهم الخاطئ لبعض النصوص الكتابية:

نفس الآية التي تحدثت عنها في النقطة السابقة وهي:

"لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر إلا أن يكون على موافقة الى حين لكي تتفرغوا للصوم والصلاة ثم تجتمعوا أيضا معا لكي لا يجربكم الشيطان لسبب عدم نزاهتكم" (كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 5) 

يفهم البعض أن الصوم مرتبط ارتباط وثيق بمنع العلاقة الخاصة بين الزوج والزوجة، وهذا فهم خاطئ للنص الكتابي 

مع أنه لا يوجد في النص ارتباط انه لابد في كل مره نصوم فيها لابد من منع العلاقة، بل إذا اتفق الطرفين على ذلك فقط

وأريد أن أكتب هذا النص مرة أخرى من ترجمة "كتاب الحياة" ليتضح المعنى أكثر للقارئ.

"فلا يمنع أحدكما الآخر عن نفسه إلا حين تتفقان معاً على ذلك، ولفترة معينة، بقصد التفرغ للصلاة. وبعد ذلك عودا إلى علاقتكما السابقة ، لكي لا يجربكما الشيطان لعدم ضبط النفس" 

وحجم هذه المشكلة – منع العلاقة أثناء الصيام - يكبر مع الكنائس التي تصوم لفترات كبيرة 50 أو 40 يوم، وتنادي بمثل هذه التعاليم أو بعضهم ينادون به وبالتالي يمنعون أنفسهم عن ممارسة العلاقة الخاصة أثناء هذه المدة الكبيرة، فيتعروض لتجربة إبليس لهم بسبب عدم نزاهتهم أو عدم ضبطهم لأنفسهم، وهذا ما لم تنادي به كلمة الله.

فالعلاقة الجسدية في الزواج ليست بالشيء الدنس لكي نمنعها وقت الصوم ، بل هي علاقة طاهرة تقرها كلمة الله في أجزاء كثيرة مثل:"ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير نجس" (عب 13 : 4)



3- كثرة الخلافات وسوء معاملة الطرفين لبعضهما البعض:

تقول كلمة الله: "حكمة المرأة تبني بيتها، والحماقة تهدمه بيدها" (أمثال 14 : 1) وأيضاً: "كذلك أيها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الإناء النسائي كالأضعف معطين إياهن كرامة كالوارثات أيضا معكم نعمة الحياة لكي لا تعاق صلواتك" (بطرس الأولى 3 : 7) 

إذا أهدرت كرامة الرجل أو كرامة السيدة، فالمعاشرة الجسدية تصبح مستحيلة، وبالتالي يتسرب شبح الخيانة على حياتهم الزوجية.

فإذا كان الجو الطبيعي في البيت هو الشجار المستمر وعدم احترام كل طرف للأخر، وإذا لجأ الزوج لضرب زوجته كما يحدث في كثير من الزيجات في مجتمعاتنا الشرقية ، هنا يحدث شرخ كبير في العلاقة الإنسانية بينهما ويقل احترام كل طرف للآخر وبالتالي ، يهمس الشيطان لأحدهما لارتكاب الخيانة ضد الطرف الثاني انتقاماً مما يفعله ضده من سلوكيات.



4-بُعد كل شريك عن الآخر جسدياً أو الهجر:

في هذه الأيام نرى بعض الأسر يعيش كل طرف منهم في مكان ما، هذا في بلد والآخر في بلد أخرى . بهدف العمل أو الدراسة أو لأي هدف مهما كان.

وهذا البعد والذي يطول مدته، يحدث فجوة كبيرة في العلاقة وهو أيضاً فرصة لتجربة إبليس لهؤلاء ، ولذا ننصح بأن لا تطول الفترة مهما كانت الأسباب.

فالحفاظ على الحياة الزوجية أهم وأفضل من كنوز الدنيا ، فمهما ربح الإنسان ماذا ينتفع لو خسر نفسه أو بيته؟؟

لذا عزيزي الزوج المسافر، لا تغيب عن بيتك فترة كبيرة ، لأنك في حاجة لامرأتك وامرأتك في حاجة إليك.

عزيزتي الزوجة، لا تتركي زوجك وبيتك لفترات طويلة، مهما كانت الأسباب، فبيتكما وعلاقتكما أهم من أي سبب آخر. لا تتركي زوجك فريسة لتجربة وفخاخ إبليس.

5- عدم التمسك بالقيم والمبادئ الدينية والبعد عن الله. 

هناك العديد من الوصايا الكتابية التي تحذرنا من الزنا، والخيانة الزوجية، وكلما قرأنا في كلمة الله وتعلمنا منها ، كلما كانت حياتنا نقية وخالية من الشهوات، "أنتم أنقياء بسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به" (يوحنا 15 : 3)

"والآن أيها الأبناء اسمعوا لي وأصغوا لكلمات فمي. لا يمل قلبك إلى طرقها، ولا تشرد في مسالكها. لأنها طرحت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء. طرق الهاوية بيتها، هابطة إلى خدور الموت." (أمثال 7 : 24 : 27)



6- مشاهدة الأفلام والمواقع الجنسية:

إننا نعيش في عصر يسميه البعض بـ "عصر الثورة الجنسية" فالفضائيات والانترنت يعرضوا الجنس بكل أشكاله، بطرق بشعة وإباحية.

وكثير من هذه المواقع والمحطات تكسب من وراء ذلك أموالاً باهظة، فأصبحت العروض الجنسية الآن مصدر ربح لمثل هؤلاء الناس.

وفي وسط هذا من يدفع الثمن، الشباب والشابات والرجال والسيدات الذين يشاهدون مثل هذه المشاهد.

وبالنسبة للمتزوجين يقعون في فخ المقارنة بين الذي يرونه وبين ما يمارسونه، وقد يطلب أحد من زوجته أن تفعل مثل ما يشاهد وهي ترى في ذلك خطأ من وجهة نظرها، وترفض. مما يقود الزوج للتفكير في الخيانة الزوجية.

علينا أن نتحذر من هذه المشاهدات، فهي غير نافعة لحياتنا الزوجية.*​


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2009)

*اتمنى يكون موضوع مجدى ومفيد*
*ومن غير مخالفات يارب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي
​*


----------



## ponponayah (3 مايو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا جوجو 
علي الموضوع الرائع والمفيد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااائع يا جوجو

ميرررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جوجو على الموضوع المفيد
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Br.Hany (7 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

br.hany قال:


> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع و مهم كتير 

ميرسي الك

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم يا جوجو
مرسيه ليك اخي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> موضوع رائع و مهم كتير
> 
> ميرسي الك
> 
> الرب يباركك


*شكرا اكتير لمرورك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع مفيد ومهم يا جوجو​*
> *مرسيه ليك اخي*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا ليكى يا روكا على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 مايو 2009)

"فلا يمنع أحدكما الآخر عن نفسه إلا حين تتفقان معاً على ذلك، ولفترة معينة، بقصد التفرغ للصلاة. وبعد ذلك عودا إلى علاقتكما السابقة ، لكي لا يجربكما الشيطان لعدم ضبط النفس" 

*انا انسان مسيحي متزوج و متفق دائما" مع زوجتي على تقديس الجسد في اسبوع الالام وبعدها تعود العلاقه الزوجيه طبيعيه
موضوع جدا" رائع الرب يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> "فلا يمنع أحدكما الآخر عن نفسه إلا حين تتفقان معاً على ذلك، ولفترة معينة، بقصد التفرغ للصلاة. وبعد ذلك عودا إلى علاقتكما السابقة ، لكي لا يجربكما الشيطان لعدم ضبط النفس"
> 
> *انا انسان مسيحي متزوج و متفق دائما" مع زوجتي على تقديس الجسد في اسبوع الالام وبعدها تعود العلاقه الزوجيه طبيعيه*
> *موضوع جدا" رائع الرب يباركك*


*شكرا للمشاركة اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*ميرسى اكتير امى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_رائع موضوعك جوجو_
_شكرا كتيييير 
تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا حبيبى تونى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------

